# Evoc Rucksack Unisex oder Mädelsversion



## Lalyle (10. Juni 2016)

Hi Mädels 

Ich versuch mir gerade die wichtigsten Sachen zusammenzukaufen und bin beim Evoc Rucksack Enduro 16l gelandet. Mir ist erstmal wichtig, dass ein Protektor drin ist und dass der Rucksack nicht zu gross ist für eine kleine Abendrunde oder Mini Tour. Ich frag mich jetzt, brauch ich eine Mädelsversion oder geht die normale auch? Ich hab echt kleine Brüste, denke, da wird nicht soviel im Weg sein bei den Trägern. Oder macht das sonst noch was aus? Wer fährt Evoc von euch? mir würde dummerweise die Herrenversion besser gefallen. ;-) Wie fast immer. 

Der Stage hat ja so flexible Träger. Das ist cool, aber leider gibts den nicht mit Protektor.


----------



## mtbbee (10. Juni 2016)

Habe den Stage und bin hoch zu frieden mit ihm - als Protektor habe ich die Trinkblase drin .. weiß nicht obs wirklich immer ein Protektor sein muß - hatte zuvor den Freeride und bin damit nicht zurecht gekommen, beim Stage gefällt mir das Rückenteil viel besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lalyle (10. Juni 2016)

Danke! In Tests hat eben die Trinkblase quasi null Schutz gezeigt. Ich vermute, der Stage hat dafür die viel bessere Lüftung. Was hat dich am freerider gestört?


----------



## mtbbee (10. Juni 2016)

Habe einen Wirbel der raus steht und da ist das Stage Rückenteil einfach besser geeignet, ebenso sitzen die Träger günstiger (bin oben recht schmal) und den Schutz erachte ich für das was ich fahre als ausreichend. Hinzu kommt noch das er leichter ist. Musst halt gucken was Du so fährst .... Wenn Du Dich sicherer mit einem Protektor fühlst, dann eben nur einen mit Protektor - Deuter hat ja auch gute Teile oder Ergon - muß nicht immer Evoc sein


----------



## Aninaj (10. Juni 2016)

Hab den EVOC FR Trail als Männerversion in S und bin damit happy.

Hatte vorher den Deuter Attacke als Mädelsversion und mir ist der Rucksack immer bei rumpelnden Passagen nach oben gegen den Helm gehüpft. Egal wie eng ich ihn gemacht hab, hat nicht gehalten und geht mal gar nicht auf'm Trail. 

Allerdings hat der neue Attacke ein anderes Bauchgurtkonzept und hält vielleicht besser? Finde aber prinzipiell das Konzept von EVOC besser, wenn auch vielleicht etwas wärmer am Bauch. Stört mich aber nicht.

Der EVOC sitzt bei mir viel besser, der hüpft nicht. Aber jeder ist anders, kenne auch viele die mit dem Deuter zufrieden sind.


----------



## scylla (10. Juni 2016)

Ich bin auch eher "schmal" obenrum und hatte bisher nur die Unisex Rucksäcke von Evoc. Passt.

Mit dem Sitz muss man wirklich aufpassen, das ist bei jedem anders. Da kann man deswegen auch keine Empfehlung geben, außer beim Anprobieren mal einen schweren Gegenstand rein zu tun und damit rumzuhüpfen bzw. sich vornüber zu beugen, um zu sehen, ob der Rucksack da bleibt wo er sein soll.
Ich hab mit Deuter Rucksäcken genau dasselbe Problem wie Aninaj, auf meinem Rücken wollen die auch nicht an ihrer Position bleiben.


----------



## KarinS (10. Juni 2016)

ich habe den neuen Deuter Attack SL und bei mir sitzt der besser wie vorher der EVOC Trail FR in der Damenversion. Vor allem mit voller Trinkblase und vollen Rucksack finde ich den Deuter angenehmer zu tragen. Aber wie Scylla schreibt, der Rucksack muß halt dem Träger passen. Habe mir den Deuter in Latsch beim Womens Camp einen Tag zum testen ausgeliehen und finde (wenn sich so eine Möglichkeit bietet), sollte man das unbedingt ausnutzen. Dann merkt man, wie es sich auf dem Trail anfühlt da die Teile ja nicht grad billig sind...


----------



## murmel04 (10. Juni 2016)

Also das mit dem Rucksack ist wie mit dem Sattel er muss zu dir passen.

Wir können dir nur sagen was uns so gefällt und passt bzw Erfahrungen zur Qualität oder besondere Vorteile des jeweiligen Produktes.

Damenmodelle sind meist etwas schmaler bzw die Träger sind schmaler ansonsten sollten sie identisch sein  bin nicht klein und zierlich daher kann ich locker unisex nehmen.

Deuter geht bei mir auch nicht, daher Evoc FR Trail in 20l.
Hab noch einen in16l rumliegen den sitzt aber nicht so toll wenn er voll ist, finde ich zumindest.

Musst halt auch schaun bei evoc gibt es dann noch den Unterschied s und m/l zumindest bei den unisex


----------



## Lalyle (10. Juni 2016)

Danke danke! 

Mh, gute Idee, ich habe den Evoc bisher nur leer anprobiert, ich geh dann mal mit paar Gewichten hüpfen. Hatte den Eindruck, dass der Bauchgurt extrem bequem ist und super sitzt. Deuter hatten die gar nicht, nur Camelbak. Auf dem Trail testen wird wohl schwierig, leider.

Ich weiss nicht. Vielleicht werde ich auch einfach alt. Ich fahre gern bisschen schneller und lustiger, aber bin eigentlich nicht sehr risikofreudig. Ich bin selbstständig und Mutter und kann mir diesbezüglich auch nicht so viel leisten. Oder will nicht. Deshalb gibts jetzt halt mal Knie und Ellbogenprotektoren und eben einen Rucksack. Klar, passieren kann immer noch viel. Aber mir scheint, das ist sinnvoll ohne völlig übertrieben zu sein.


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Juni 2016)

Fahre einen uralten Deuter Attack und einen mittelalterlichen Deuter Attack, beide haben unterschiedliche Größen, darum zwei. Beide sind in der Männerversion, beim uralten gabs noch keine Frauenversion.
Oft sind bei denFrauenversionen die Rückenteile kürzer.
In unserer Mädels-Bikegruppe fahren viele den Attack in der Frauenversion und alle finden ihn perfekt auf den Rücken sitzend, sei es noch so rumpelig, der schlackert nicht hin und her und einige hatten den Evoc davor oder haben ihn noch dazu.
Du siehst das ist echt eine subjektive Sache und für jeden Rücken anders, ich finde den schlanken uralten Deuter Attack am Besten.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (13. Juni 2016)

Ich hab den Evoc FR Tail in S in der Mädelsversion. Und auch eher nicht so viel was vorne stören könnte 
Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dem. Aber er ist auch sehr gross.
Der schlackert etwas wenn nur sehr wenig drin ist.
Für kleinere Touren hab ich mir nun den Amplifi Soma bestellt. Der hat 12 Liter und sollte reichen für ne Feierabendrunde.
Kann wenn der da ist gerne berichten wie er ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## annecy (14. Juni 2016)

Ich hab die Mädelsversion des Evoc. Ich habe auch keine Problem mit der Oberweite, da hätte auch die Männerversion gut gepasst. Aber der Bauchgurt hat mir bei der Männervariante nicht so wirklich gut gepasst, da ist die Mädelsvariante auch anders geschnitten und besser für schmale Taillen geeignet (mir rutscht aber generell alles mit Bauchgurt gerne hoch in die Taille). Also Kurzum - ich bin zufrieden mit meiner Wahl, und würde ihn wieder kaufen. Wenn bei dir die Männervariante gut passt sehe ich da aber auch keinen Grund unbedingt zur Mädelsvariante zu greifen wenn dir der andere eh besser gefällt.

Und nein, ein Rückenprotektor ist im Wald nicht übertrieben, sonderm im Gegenteil eine sehr sinnvolle, absolut nicht störende Sache.


----------



## scylla (14. Juni 2016)

annecy schrieb:


> Aber der Bauchgurt hat mir bei der Männervariante nicht so wirklich gut gepasst, da ist die Mädelsvariante auch anders geschnitten und besser für schmale Taillen geeignet (mir rutscht aber generell alles mit Bauchgurt gerne hoch in die Taille).



Heißt das, der Bauchgurt ist signifikant "schmäler" (also nicht die Breite des Gurts sondern der Bauchumfang)? Oder sitzt der Bauchgurt nur höher/tiefer?
Mein einziger Kritikpunkt am Unisex-Rucksack ist, dass der Gurt viel zu weit ist. Wenn das bei der Damen-Version anders ist, muss ich mir den beim nächsten Rucksack-Kauf wohl doch mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## annecy (14. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Heißt das, der Bauchgurt ist signifikant "schmäler" (also nicht die Breite des Gurts sondern der Bauchumfang)? Oder sitzt der Bauchgurt nur höher/tiefer?
> Mein einziger Kritikpunkt am Unisex-Rucksack ist, dass der Gurt viel zu weit ist. Wenn das bei der Damen-Version anders ist, muss ich mir den beim nächsten Rucksack-Kauf wohl doch mal genauer anschauen.



Da habe ich gar nicht so drauf geachtet, der Gurt ist irgendwie anders positioniert, und schmaler (in der Breite) ist er auch (aber auf keinen Fall zu schmal). Zur Länge kann ich jetzt nicht so viel sagen, aber wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, der ist schon eher kurz. Hab da jetzt bei der Unisex-Variante bei der Anprobe nicht so drauf geachtet, aber alle anderen Rucksäcke haben ja immer ultralange Bauchgurte, und bei dem passt es optimal.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Juni 2016)

ich hab ein Damenmodell (Freeride Trail 20L in Größe S) von 2011, da ist mir der Bauchgurt auch viel zu weit. Und ich bin ja jetzt nicht super dürr... 
Habe die Tage ein aktuelles Damenmodell probiert (Blackline), da war der Bauchgurt passender (nicht wo ewig weit)...


----------



## annecy (17. Juni 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich hab ein Damenmodell (Freeride Trail 20L in Größe S) von 2011, da ist mir der Bauchgurt auch viel zu weit. Und ich bin ja jetzt nicht super dürr...
> Habe die Tage ein aktuelles Damenmodell probiert (Blackline), da war der Bauchgurt passender (nicht wo ewig weit)...



Meiner ist ein 2014er Modell, vielleicht haben sie da noch was angepasst


----------



## Aninaj (17. Juni 2016)

Also der Bauchgurt von meinem Evoc (FR Trail Team) ist mir nicht zu weit, eher paßt er grade so  Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu fett und ihr alles Grazien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (17. Juni 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Also der Bauchgurt von meinem Evoc (FR Trail Team) ist mir nicht zu weit, eher paßt er grade so  Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu fett und ihr alles Grazien



Quatsch, kommt ja auch derauf an ob du s oder m/l hast.
Da ist in der Gurtlänge schon ein Unterschied


----------



## Lalyle (17. Juni 2016)

Ihr seid super... 

Hatte heute den Trail an, da war mir der Hüftgurt gar nicht zu gross. Gut, ich hab ein breites Becken. Der Hüftgurt ist einfach sehr breit. Der vom Stage ist viel minimalistischer. Wahrscheinlich weniger schwitzig, aber irgendwie fand ich ihn nicht so bequem. 

Beim Trail könnte man ja auch nur den Protektorteil brauchen. Fand das aber recht unelegant. Macht das von euch jemand? Ansonsten wäre auch Protektorweste plus Rucksack getrennt eine Idee. Hach. Entscheidungen, hilfe.


----------



## scylla (17. Juni 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Also der Bauchgurt von meinem Evoc (FR Trail Team) ist mir nicht zu weit, eher paßt er grade so  Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu fett und ihr alles Grazien



Vielleicht sitzt er bei dir ja auf der Hüfte?
Ich hab den Tour Team in Gr. S. Bei mir sitzt der Bauchgurt direkt in der Taille. Find ich auch gut so, da kann er nämlich nicht mehr weg (wenn bei mir irgendwas auf der Hüfte sitzt, rutscht es eh immer sofort nach oben).


----------



## Aninaj (17. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Vielleicht sitzt er bei dir ja auf der Hüfte?
> Ich hab den Tour Team in Gr. S. Bei mir sitzt der Bauchgurt direkt in der Taille. Find ich auch gut so, da kann er nämlich nicht mehr weg (wenn bei mir irgendwas auf der Hüfte sitzt, rutscht es eh immer sofort nach oben).



Das tut er tatsächlich  also nicht ganz auf der Hüfte wie es ein Wanderrucksack macht, aber doch tiefer als auf der Taille. Verrrutschen tut er aber trotzdem nicht, von daher passt's.


----------



## Lalyle (17. Juni 2016)

Öh, aber die Dinger SOLLEN doch auf der Hüfte sitzen und Gewicht aufnehmen?! Die Taille ist mangels Knochen ganz ungeeignet dafür. 

Beim Trail hatte ich auch das Gefühl, er würde vielleicht verrutschen. Beim Enduro ist der gurt so breit, dass er sich quasi um die Hüftknochen schmiegt.


----------



## scylla (18. Juni 2016)

Jap, richtig erkannt, das sollen sie!
Ist auch vom Gedankenansatz her richtig. Aber wenn man in der Region etwas kurviger ist, führt die schöne Theorie leider zu einem ins Genick rutschenden Rucksack, sobald es aufm Trail etwas steiler wird oder mal ein Absatz kommt. Und vor er mit Schwung dahin rutscht und dann unsanft von meinem Nacken/Helm abgebremst wird, hab ich ihn halt lieber gleich dort fixiert wo er sowieso landen wird. Hab da schon alles mögliche ausprobiert und es funktioniert einfach nie auf der Hüfte. Zumindest ist das bei mir so (was nicht heißen soll, dass das bei anderen nicht anders sein kann und wird). Ich hab halt einen fetten Arsch und eine schmale Taille, da rutscht alles unweigerlich hoch, Trikots, Rucksäcke, ...
Schwer bepackt auf langen Uphills lass ich den Rucksack aber auch schon mal mit den Schultergurten so weit runter, bis er tatsächlich auf der Hüfte sitzt. Ist halt mangels hohen Bergen und langen Uphills vor der Haustür eher ein Promill des Gesamt-Einsatzes. Mit normalem Gepäck stört er mich nicht da wo er ist (in der Taille), da würde mich das dauernde Verstellen der Riemen mehr nerven.


----------



## frechehex (18. Juni 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Rucksack ist wie mit dem Sattel er muss zu dir passen.
> 
> Wir können dir nur sagen was uns so gefällt und passt bzw Erfahrungen zur Qualität oder besondere Vorteile des jeweiligen Produktes.
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir gestern den Evoc Trail blackline Unisex Gr. M/L gekauft. Paßt perfekt. Träger sind nicht breiter als bei der Damenversion.
Ganz wichtig: In Laden gehn, Gewicht reinpacken und testen.


----------



## scylla (18. Juni 2016)

frechehex schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig: In Laden gehn, *Gewicht reinpacken und testen*.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Juni 2016)

wenn ich bergauf radle oder mein Bike auf dem Rücken trage, hab ich den Gurt auch auf der Hüfte hängen. Geht es dann bergab, ziehe ich die Schultergurte viel straffer und dann ist der Bauchgurt bei mir auch an der Taille. So sitzt der Evoc bombenfest und nix rutscht rum!


----------



## frechehex (18. Juni 2016)

Hab den Rucksack heut getestet auf ner Tour ua auf Trails. Is einfach top. Die Investition hat sich gelohnt. Der sitz super, hab den gar net gespürt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (16. März 2018)

Ich habe diesen Thread mal ausgegraben, weil ich nur gerne wissen würde, ob sich in den letzten Jahren irgendwas geändert hat?
Grundsätzlich war es mir nämlich schonmal sympathisch, dass der Deuter Attack empfohlen wurde, da ich die Marke sehr mag und damit schon sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Aber vielleicht gibts inzwischen ja bessere Alternativen, die hier jemand schon trägt?


----------



## Tatü (16. März 2018)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alle Vorschläge gelesen. 
Ich habe von Camelbak den Kudu 12l. Momentan wird der günstig verkauft da ein neues Modell kommt.
Vorher hatte ich den Deuter Attack. Bei steilen Abfahrten ist der allerdings nach oben gerutscht gegen den Helm


----------



## Deleted 454842 (16. März 2018)

Reichen 12l für Tagestouren? Wobei man bei wärmeren Wetter ja nicht mehr gefühlt den ganzen Kleiderschrank mitnehmen muss.


----------



## Tatü (16. März 2018)

Für Tagestouren kein Problem.  
Im Rucksack ist das Werkzeug, 2 Schläuche, 1 Regenjacke, Freeridetrikot, Ellenbogenschützer, Weste und evtl Karte. Die Knieschützer sind draussen am Rucksack.
Einfach mal bestellen und Probe packen.


----------



## sarah_k (24. März 2018)

ich habe bei Evoc bisher keinen Unterschied im Design zwischen dem Damen- und dem Herren/Unisex-Modell feststellen können, ausser das die Damenmodelle für meinen Geschmack gruselige Farben haben. Bin mit dem FR Trail in S (Herren) zufrieden. Wichtig ist die Rumpflänge zu messen damit der Rückenprotektor passt.


----------

